# how many of you echo KG's thoughts?



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

On Reggie Miller's sister I mean. I'd definitely hit that too, she's fi-INE!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Eww.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I came in the Timberwolves forum to read about them being in first place in the conference, and I come across a thread asking if "Predator" Miller is hot. 

Short answer: Hell freakin no.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## joekostelnik (Mar 16, 2004)

Cheryl Miller?

If that's who we're talking about, why would you need pics.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

It's conceivable. Reggie's big sis seems healthy, fit and mature, which are attractive qualities. 

Every guy I know has a different preference as to what's attractive.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

This got to be the worst thread ever.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

What did KG actually say? Hes' got to be joking right?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

damn cheryl!  shes still as fine as ever. hopefully those lesbian rumors aren't true though. :biggrin:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

:uhoh:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah! Defently NOT hot. This is what happens when I see her ---->uke:


----------

